# Baby Sonoran Sidewinder



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Feeding like a pig and growing like a weed and as mad as hell


----------



## divvydamo666 (Nov 26, 2009)

wow thts a nice snake:2thumb:


----------



## mixmastersteve (Jan 3, 2010)

:devil:that looks flucking evil


----------



## ZombieKitty (Aug 27, 2010)

Stunning snake you have there


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

This is a great pic. Know nothing about the sp but again, great pic.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Damn, thats one beautiful snake.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Gorgeous pics Graeme!


----------



## marcusjelly (Aug 25, 2010)

i love vipers but there all dwa aint they?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Awesome picture : victory: He looks like he's plotting to take over the world.


----------



## Lovin (Sep 14, 2010)

Piraya1 said:


> Awesome picture : victory: He looks like he's plotting to take over the world.


"what are we going to do today brain?"

"Same thing we do every night pinky......TRY TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!" *Que evil laugh....:devil:


----------



## SeanJT (Aug 19, 2009)

is this the specie of snake that rustles its scales together to make a cracking kinda noise?


----------

